# Harness recomendations



## Ann knight (Jan 9, 2010)

I am new to the ownership of mini's and am looking for a harness and would like suggestions of what I should look for and what type would be best ( leather , biothayne) . I will be doing pleasure driving ...well not for awhile because my horse is only a weanling but I want to be prepared




and am hoping to find an older gelding to start driving sooner . Thanks ...Ann


----------



## hobbyhorse23 (Jan 10, 2010)

When you say "pleasure driving," do you mean American Driving Society Pleasure Shows, Single Pleasure Driving in the breed shows or recreational driving for pleasure? Obviously that has some bearing on the answer!





Leia


----------



## Ann knight (Jan 10, 2010)

hobbyhorse23 said:


> When you say "pleasure driving," do you mean American Driving Society Pleasure Shows, Single Pleasure Driving in the breed shows or recreational driving for pleasure? Obviously that has some bearing on the answer!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hi Leia

Sorry I should have specified



Recreational driving for my pleasure <g>. I also wondered what folks thought on a V chest harness ( I don't know if that is the right term ) but to me it seems like it would make it easier to pull . I did look in the archives and got some ideas . Thanks for taking the time to reply ......Ann


----------



## drivin*me*buggy (Jan 10, 2010)

Hi Ann,

My very favorite harness is my Chimacum/Camptown Sport harness. You can get it at either Chimacum tack or Camptown harness. It is betathane w/ some leather on certain spots-like the crownpiece of the bridle. It has cupped blinders on the bridle and a tree on the harness saddle. I added the Freedom Collar upgrade to mine and I love my harness. It is so strong and well made, a snap to clean and comfy for my horses. I am a recreational driver but wanted my horses to have the best harness I could afford. It is nice enough to show in pleasure driving and CDEs if I so choose in the future.











Another great place for harness is Iowa Valley carriage





Angie


----------



## Ann knight (Jan 10, 2010)

drivin*me*buggy said:


> Hi Ann,
> My very favorite harness is my Chimacum/Camptown Sport harness. You can get it at either Chimacum tack or Camptown harness. It is betathane w/ some leather on certain spots-like the crownpiece of the bridle. It has cupped blinders on the bridle and a tree on the harness saddle. I added the Freedom Collar upgrade to mine and I love my harness. It is so strong and well made, a snap to clean and comfy for my horses. I am a recreational driver but wanted my horses to have the best harness I could afford. It is nice enough to show in pleasure driving and CDEs if I so choose in the future.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Ann knight (Jan 10, 2010)

Ann knight said:


> drivin*me*buggy said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Ann,
> ...


----------



## Ann knight (Jan 10, 2010)

Hi Angie

Yikes I,m new can you tell by the mess up in posts ( great pictures btw



) . Thanks for the input on the harness I will check them out . i too want the best for my guys , family members first ! ....Ann( I hope this goes through okay this time



)


----------



## disneyhorse (Jan 10, 2010)

I have just gotten the "leather Show Harness" from Iowa Valley Carriage. I am pretty picky about fit and quality, and Sandee has bent over backwards helping me out, I will totally recommend their catalog! The harness is extremely nice for the price ($389 for miniature size) and looks great, I bought it for a training harness but can totally show in it!

Andrea


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jan 10, 2010)

I have the Big Dee harness. I got it about 8 years ago and use it for pleasure and also for local shows. I recently got an Ozark Carriage harness, and I actually like my Big Dee just as well. I've used it on horses from 28 3/4 to 34".

http://www.bigdweb.com/detail.aspx?id=15539

One thing I don't like about the Ozark, is I can't remove the side check hardware. I do not drive for pleasure with the check.

Whatever harness you get, have a leather hole punch tool ready. Don't be afraid to punch a few holes.

And don't panic when you open the box and see the mass of straps and buckles!


----------



## Ann knight (Jan 10, 2010)

Thanks Marsh and Andrea

I know what you mean about a mass of straps ...I started carting with my shelties and when I first got thier harness it was just like a puzzle



......Ann


----------



## hobbyhorse23 (Jan 11, 2010)

Contoured breastcollars are wonderful and will make your horse much more comfortable on cross-country drives.



There are a few different models out there but I agree with the others that the Chimacum/Camptown Sport Harness with Freedom Collar option is an excellent choice. I love mine and would not go back.

Leia


----------



## Shari (Jan 11, 2010)

I have a older Zilco harness with the Camptown Freedom collar. Only problem is the Zilco harness will not fit the smaller mini's.


----------



## maggiemae (Jan 12, 2010)

If you had to choose one harness would it be the camptown or the Ozark mtn carriage harness - if you were thinking of general driving - not showing.


----------



## Margo_C-T (Jan 12, 2010)

For me, it would be the Camptown(and I'd get the Freedom collar upgrade). I REALLY like the ease of care of a good Beta biothane harness--and if you are using it for 'everyday',where the horse might actually get sweaty, or not be 'pristinely' clean(by that, I mean freshly body clipped and bathed!)when you hook up to drive, the ease of cleanup and care would be even more helpful!

Margo


----------



## maggiemae (Jan 12, 2010)

Okay -

I think I finally have maggie's dream harness. A Camptown sport harness with freedom collar, little diamonds on the browband, movable turrets on the neck strap as opposed to d-ring, removable side check rein, leather lined, stainless steel hardware, and not sure yet on which reins to order. I'm also debating the sliding saddle addition and will also add the kicking strap. I guess I'll wait and see what the very nice lady at Camptown Harness says after she measures Maggie.

It would be good if she were already trained to drive - huh? Oh well, she will be hopefully in May. I welcome any comments or suggestions that might be good to change in this harness. I'm new at it. I'm thinking (depending on how well she does in training) on one day participating in ADS or CDE's. I know - that is well down the road - but we need a goal.


----------



## hobbyhorse23 (Jan 12, 2010)

Maggie, that sounds like an excellent selection! I would get the sliding backband too and definitely the kick strap. Other features for recreational or CDE driving would be quick release snap shackles for the traces and possibly the breeching, and quick release tugs for marathon shafts on your cart. You can easily add any of those later however and do not need the quick-release tugs unless your cart has closed shaft ends (meaning they end at the saddle in a loop instead of being a straight line that ends at the shoulder.)

I do love the Ozark Mtn. Carriage harness and if you were planning on doing breed shows as well I'd recommend it, but I agree with Margo on the ease of care of a synthetic and the Sport Harness has a better saddle for cross-country work.

Leia


----------

